# Douglas Head Theatre, Douglas, Isle of Man



## jhluxton (Mar 14, 2011)

Another report on the derelict tourist infrastructure of the Isle of Man

The Douglas Head Open Air Theatre – photographed February 2011. 

The Douglas Head Theatre was one of the attractions available to tourists visiting Douglas Head during the days of mass tourism to the Isle of Man. 

The theatre has been out of use for around 30 years, though some attempt appears to have been made to tidy up the stage structure. The Theatre is overlooked by many of the apartments housed in the renovated and extended former Douglas Head Hotel.

An article appeared on the IoMToday web site stating that the Douglas Development Partnership may look to reopen the site for performances.


----------

